# melco amaya 16 needle



## dhoffroad (Oct 21, 2010)

so I've been looking into getting a machine and came across this Melco Amaya 16 needle the person selling said its a 2003, But it does not have the dongle or software, is this a issue ? Will I have a hard time getting these ?


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

There are three components required to the operate the Melco Amaya machines. 

The Operating System or OS 
The Dongle
The Machine 

The operating system gives you control over the machine. It provides the computer interfaces that load files to sew out, send test commands and operate the machine itself. 

The dongle allows the computer rights to operate the software. 

The machine is self explanatory and there are a few versions of it. A 2003 version may be refer as the Big Red. It has a white face with red covers. 

The Amaya are scale-able machine meaning you can have one computer controlling 10 machines or heads. Based on the level of software purchased it could be 1 to 1 or 1 to 30. 

In any case you will need both (dongle and OS ) to operate the machine. 

The OS versions you need may be OS7. 

Inobu


----------



## dhoffroad (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes it is the one with the red covers. Do you know how hard it is to get the dongle and software ? I figured I'd try and call around Monday, but thought I'd ask here and see if anyone had any input. Oh yea and one more thing, is this a good machine ? Thanks


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

Finding the OS is a hit or miss proposition. Because it is an older machine you may be able to use 2 or 3 versions of the software OS 07,09 and 10.

I think the machine has its niche and its users. Because of its scale-ability you can add or take away from your operation if need be. With other machines the heads are as one unit so you sell one sell all. In this case you can add one at a time and cycle to newer machines without effecting the operation. 

My suggestion would be to look at what the machine originally came with and weight out the cost. What may look like a deal for the machine could be more costly in getting it operational. 

The problem that you have is not being able to check the machine out first. There are plastic and rubber components and they deteriorate over time. So you have to take that into consideration. 


The Amaya Generation - Big Red - Bravo - XT - XTS and now EMT16. 

Inobu


----------



## dhoffroad (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you for the info !


----------

